# What's your favorite smoker?



## tkh329

I'd like to pick up a smoker in the next couple months after reading about all the fun y'all have with yours. Any suggestions as to model?


----------



## sealark

Here's a picture of one I made from an old stainless hospital food cart. It had all the brackets for the shelves in it. and a heater coil cost about 30 bucks at Bass Pro shops. It will smoke as much as you want temp gets to 200 degrees. Takes about two to three hours to smoke fish. Any size container will work just as good.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tkh329

I wish I was that talented! Beautiful work!


----------



## Paymaster

I like offsets. They make you work at tending the fire but that is part of their charm to me. They create some outstanding Q.


----------



## marmidor

Paymaster said:


> I like offsets. They make you work at tending the fire but that is part of their charm to me. They create some outstanding Q.


^^^^^this!!!


----------



## navkingfisher

I want to get the offset one they have at Academy. Smaller one for 200, bigger for 400. They are made from thicker steel than the one at Lowes. You can use the firebox for a grill. I like to have to tend the fire also. Not as efficient as one with a regulated element, but more primal!


----------



## tkh329

Those big offsets aren't cheap! Think I'll watch craigslist for a while...


----------



## 16983

Here's mine, brought it with me when I moved here from Texas. TKH, Make sure it's heavy steel, not sheet metal.


----------



## Jason

3 words Big Green Egg, but it won't smoke a whole cow like Sealarks though!


----------



## Wharf Rat

I've got a big green egg, but when I want to do an easy smoke that turns out some of the best Q I've ever had, I use my Bradley smoker.


----------



## beeritself

I still don't understand the hoopla about the BGE. That being said, I've never cooked on one, just eaten a pork that was made on one and I think it was operator error more than anything else. Is there enough cooking surface on the BGE to cook for a family of 5 ?


----------



## halo1

beeritself said:


> I still don't understand the hoopla about the BGE. That being said, I've never cooked on one, just eaten a pork that was made on one and I think it was operator error more than anything else. Is there enough cooking surface on the BGE to cook for a family of 5 ?


There's plenty of room for a family of 5. The BGE is by far the most versatile grill/smoker out there.The reason I sold mine was 2 things..We do a lot of BBQ competitons and 1. the BGE is a pain to transport. 2. You don't get that deep pit taste like the stick burners. But I would highly recommend the BGE to anyone for home use


----------



## CLEVE3990

I have this one. I got it at Sam's about 5 years ago. Works great. I don't think it is available anymore. Stainless steel.Propane burner with 2 chip trays.


----------



## Salty Daze

We use a water smoker called backwoods. Awesome awesome smoker. Different sizes available. Steams and smokes meat at same time. We are able to put incredible flavor and moisture into the meat. They are all fun to use though. It's the hanging out while your doing it.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Bullgat0r

I swear by my gas smoker because of better temp control.


----------



## Whitie9688

beeritself said:


> I still don't understand the hoopla about the BGE. That being said, I've never cooked on one, just eaten a pork that was made on one and I think it was operator error more than anything else. Is there enough cooking surface on the BGE to cook for a family of 5 ?


We feed 100+ people at the kayak rigging clinic at Hot Spots via the BGE!


----------



## Paymaster

Whitie9688 said:


> We feed 100+ people at the kayak rigging clinic at Hot Spots via the BGE!


You feed 100 people off one BGE cook?


----------



## DLo

I built one of these, works great.


----------



## Trucker

*Bge*



Whitie9688 said:


> We feed 100+ people at the kayak rigging clinic at Hot Spots via the BGE!


+1 Once you get the hang of the BGE you will never go back.:no:


----------



## PRMath1

Plain ole Weber kettle will do some amazing things as long as you control the heat and kinda pay attention.
Tried my first beef brisket and after 10 hours....... DID NOT NEED A KNIFE....honestly


----------



## PRMath1

Word to the wise........ Don't let a certain Pace cheerleader and her boyfriend get too close. BGE DOMES will break....... Lol


----------



## Chaos

*Smoker*

Made this one out of a 250 gallon propane tank!


----------



## PRMath1

*Beautiful job... All you*

need is a coupla big pig butts


----------



## bobinbusan

Chaos said:


> Made this one out of a 250 gallon propane tank!


Nice, did you do it yourself or have it made?
Did you think about putting a smoker on the other end? :thumbsup:


----------



## PRMath1

*I have a large cooker kinda like that and*

all you need to do is position the charcoal and wood at the oppisite end. I tried three chickens and two Boston butts last summer......... SERIOUS good eating


----------



## sealark

tkh329 said:


> I wish I was that talented! Beautiful work!


Tkh, talent is was dictated to me by not being able to afford something. Trial and error my friend. With the internet of today it takes a ton of error out of the equation.


----------



## Splittine

beeritself said:


> I still don't understand the hoopla about the BGE. That being said, I've never cooked on one, just eaten a pork that was made on one and I think it was operator error more than anything else. Is there enough cooking surface on the BGE to cook for a family of 5 ?


I've cooked 35lbs of Butts at once, 4 whole chickens at once, cooked about 25 burgers at once last night.


----------



## beeritself

Splittine said:


> I've cooked 35lbs of Butts at once, 4 whole chickens at once, cooked about 25 burgers at once last night.


is there a 2nd level to attach?


----------



## Splittine

You can buy a rack with 3 level of grates.


----------



## whalerjon

Granted, the cooking surface, if not stacked, isn't huge. But it sure is a fantastic grill/smoker.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL

depends on how much meat u will be doing.... Its just me the wife and a 7 yr old girl. I have a cheap electric from lowes and it stays at 225 - 230. 6lb butts or up to a 12lb... or 2 chickens on beer can stands or 2 slabs of ribs cut in half and stacked.... perfect for smaller servings. drop a 2"x2" sq of oak or pecan on the lava rock not touching the element and you will have all the smoky flavor you need. youll have to scrape up the baby backs cause they fall apart


----------



## Paymaster

Chaos said:


> Made this one out of a 250 gallon propane tank!


Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Chaos

*Smoker*

Yep, built it right there in the Drive, it does have a wood box for smoking on the end. I ended up selling it to the guy that smokes the fish for Joe Patiies. Looking for a tank to build another one. Chaos


----------



## FishGolfDrink

love my BGE.. holds the dialed in temp forever... throw on butt, go to bed and never even worry about it.


----------



## PRMath1

*What temp do you use for an "all nighter"*

How do the butts come out


----------



## PRMath1

Hows this for a grill?


----------



## FishGolfDrink

PRMath1 said:


> How do the butts come out



I dial it in at 250 and let them go for 8-10... It's competition level bbq.


----------



## Paymaster

Well the wife talked me into buying a CharGiller Akorn and I used it last night for the first time. I got to say it don't get much easier than that! I am still gonna use my stick burners but for smaller cooks, The Akorn will get the work.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/1st-cook-akorn-148518/


----------

